# using 1/8 straight bits for templates



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a colt trim router evs. I got the 010 adaptor and a set of PC bushings.
I converted the bushing sizes to mm. I was going to switch bushings by the size
of the bit and get my contrast cut that way instead of using a removable bearing setup.
I wasnt very keen to buy anymore stuff for this setup so I thought I would just use
an 1/8 straight bit for my inlays. both the dutchman and the hollow.I also thought
of using a thin drill bit at times... why not eh? any comments on this landmark
innovation and post graduate engineering current event..???:agree:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

You can get 1/8" fluted cutters various places. I've posted this link before, Precision solid carbide tools for woodworking and metal forming.. They are 1/8" shank but you can get them with a 1/4" sleave pressed onto the shank and so use them in a 1/4" collet.


----------

